# No me arrancan los XTERMs ...

## Luciernaga

Otra vez con problemas ...

Instalación nueva (por 2ª vez) en una máquina AMD 1.1MHz, 512MB memoria RAM, gráfica NVIDIA MX-440, con Gentoo 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 versión ~x86, a rajatabla con el manual y al menos creo que la instalación es correcta después de verificar todo.

Problema: no arrancan los XTERMs.

En pantalla muestra lo siguiente:

localhost ~ # startx

Xauth: creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.12652

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 #1 SMP Fri Dec 10 18:32:23 Local time zone must be set--see zic i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3 vga=791

Build Date: 11 December 2010 10:46:12AM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 11 14:23:58 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate/map the primary surface!

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

	at http://wiki.x.org

for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.

localhost ~ # _

Enlace del .log ... http://pastebin.com/hUGCYB69

Pues, ¿cómo es posible que habiendo hecho una instalación y configuración para NVIDIA MX-440 ahora pida que no se cargan ni "dri" ni "dri2" cuando antes había que comentarlos?, también he probado de arrancar las Xs con los drivers 'nv' y 'vesa' y el resultado ha sido fallido en todo ...

Esta máquina nunca me había traído problemas con Gentoo en núcleos anteriores, espero vuestra opinión, gracias.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

```
modprobe nvidia

eselect opengl set nvidia

nvidia-xconfig

startx
```

asegurate de bloquear los drivers de nvidia >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.00

si no anda postea el xorg.log

----------

## Luciernaga

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe nvidia
> 
> ...

 

Eso está hecho ya aunque no lo haya citado.

Es más, tengo los mismos /etc/make.conf y /etc/X11/xorg.conf en mis otras máquinas de 64bits y funcionan sin problemas, si bien con otro núcleo, el 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 ..., y eso es lo que me extraña que otras veces me había funcionado con otro núcleo inferior ...

/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd cdr alsa gtk gtk+ gnome nls X svg dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit unicode nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-intel8x8"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	"XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce MX 440]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	Option	"RenderAccel" "True"

	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

	Option	"NoLogo" "false"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes	"1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option	"Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Existe una diferencia entre este xorg.conf y el de las máquinas de 64bits puesto que en estas últimas si que se incorporaban las dos líneas 'dri' y 'dri2' en el archivo primario de Xorg -configure y en este de otra versión y núcleo no los detecta y por ende no los incorpora, lo que me deja perplejo es que si en unos los tengo que comentar por la Nvidia en éste me los reclama y por consiguiente fallan los XTERMs ...

En fin, ya direis vuestra opinión, la configuración del núcleo la hago siempre con genkernel (genkernel --menuconfig all) y me ha funcionado como también la localización y el idioma español tanto en pantalla del Terminal como en los GUIs ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: El Xorg.log lo tienes en el enlace de Pastebin ...

----------

## agdg

Prueba a remerger el paquete: emerge -avl nvidia-drivers

Si continua el problema, y puesto que según indicas la configuración no parece ser el problema, revisa que no tengas activo el framebuffer de nvidia en el kernel:

```
agd@agd-desktop ~ $ grep -i nvidia /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

agd@agd-desktop ~ $ grep -i riva /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

```

----------

## pelelademadera

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/610446

chequea el framebuffer que estas usando, parece un conflicto entre el driver y el framebuffer

----------

## Luciernaga

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Prueba a remerger el paquete: emerge -avl nvidia-drivers
> 
> Si continua el problema, y puesto que según indicas la configuración no parece ser el problema, revisa que no tengas activo el framebuffer de nvidia en el kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Para el comando grep -i nvidia /usr/src/linux/.config la respuesta es ...

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

Para el comando grep -i riva /usr/src/linux/.config la respuesta es ...

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

A la vista de este resultado "supongo" que es correcto. Procedo a ampliar los flags de la variable USE= en /etc/make.conf y a recompilar xorg-server y veremos lo que sucede ... ???????

 :Sad: 

PostData: La recompilación de los drivers de Nvidia versión 96.43.18 'aparentemente' han sido exitosos ...

----------

## Luciernaga

Que no, después de recompilar y reiniciar vuelve a fallar igual que el primer mensaje ....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no se si voy a aportar alguna cosa pero con esa misma tarjeta (calcada) tengo instalado este driver: *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
>       Latest version available: 96.43.18
> 
>       Latest version installed: 96.43.16
> ...

 No uso juegos pero si tengo aceleración 3D claro que la tarjeta va algo corta de memoria 64MB.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

A mi me funciono el recompilar vesa

----------

## cameta

Espero que no sea una tonteria pero:

Has comprobado que se esten compilando los nvidia-drivers con al actual versión de tu nucleo.

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Dec 10 19:52 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12
> 
> 

 

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola cameta, gracias por la observación ... si te fijas en mi mensaje anterior digo que después de recompilar y reiniciar vuelve a fallar, recompilé xorg-server, hice actualizaciones volví a compilar el núcleo y verificar todo por enésima vez ..., conclusión, creo que tengo alguna incompatibilidad de hardware, en estos momentos estoy averiguándolo ...

El hardware usado y viejo suele dar problemas con software avanzado, por ejemplo el chip de red (sis900) que incorpora la placa me daba respuestas extravagantes al iniciar el sistema, lo he anulado en BIOS y he instalado dos tarjetas de red PCI NETGEAR GA311 gigabit que me funcionaban perfectamente otras veces junto con la Nvidia MX440, otro dispositivo que he sustituído por completo es una tarjeta de red inalámbrica Búffalo WLI2-PCI-G54 ...

También he cambiado el CD-ROM por un DVD-RW LG Super Multi Drive que en estos momentos estoy probando ... concluyendo, sospecho que el último núcleo de Linux no se lleva muy bien con hardware antiguo aparte del bug de hardware que tiene la Nvidia MX-440, si no resulevo este enigma sustituiré la Nvidia por una ATI 9250 que tengo aunque me da yuyú ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Luciernaga, has probado deshacerte del archivo xorg.conf y dejár que X autodetecte por su cuenta todos los parámetros necesarios?

Salud!

----------

## Luciernaga

Pues no, pero tomo nota de ello para cuando termine probarlo ... gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Hola cameta, gracias por la observación ... si te fijas en mi mensaje anterior digo que después de recompilar y reiniciar vuelve a fallar, recompilé xorg-server, hice actualizaciones volví a compilar el núcleo y verificar todo por enésima vez ..., conclusión, creo que tengo alguna incompatibilidad de hardware, en estos momentos estoy averiguándolo ... 

  no se si cameta te lo ha preguntado o cualquier otro pero no nos aclaras si el kernel está compilado a la vez que los modulos y con el mismo compilador, esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta cuando se compilan drivers.

Y como te digo tengo una tarjeta que me da la impresion de que es un clon de la tuya y un kernel 2.6.35 que por culpa de la wifi no es ni siquiera de gentoo-sources.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.35-03396-g7eaa16b-dirty
> 
> 

  *lspci wrote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a4)
> 
> 

  por lo que me inclino a pensar que los tiros van por la vesion de nvidia-drivers, el módulo a mi al menos me obliga a cargarlo desde modules.autoload.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hoy he formateado las particiones e instalado otra distro (Molinux 6.2 Merlin BETA1) derivada de Ubuntu y no he tenido ningún problema en cuanto a la instalación se refiere y el escritorio GNOME, los problemas encontrados son de su propia naturaleza, es decir de ser una BETA1, no obstante tan pronto haya digerido el tema regresaré a mi favorita Gentoo Linux, además no me resisto al fracaso y lo superaré como en otras veces ha sucedido ...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y ya informaré pronto ... saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Latinvs

Por si cuando vuelvas a probar te pasa lo mismo, prueba a crear un xorg.conf nuevo mediante nvidia-xconfig; a mí la detección "automágica" de Xorg también me dejaba sin aceleración 3D, con una GT 8600, pero a saber si con tu tarjeta puede estar pasando lo mismo.

----------

## Luciernaga

toy colgaoooo ..... aarrrgghhhhhhhh

Veamos con tranquilidad el hardware de que se trata, otras veces anteriores había instalado Gentoo sin problemas ...

Placa base: K7S5A

Procesador: AMD-Athlon 1100MHz, bus 100MHz

Memoria RAM: SDRAM 512MB

Gráfica: Nvidia GeForce 4 MX-440, bus AGP

Monitor: ViewSonic VP191b resolución 1280x1024 pixels

Disk0 IDE: Master - Seagate 80GB (Windows XP Home Edition) instal. completo sin problemas

Disk1 IDE: Slave - Seagate 40GB para Linux ....

Disk2 IDE: Master - DVD-RW BenQ 1640 sin problemas

Disk3 IDE: Slave - Fujitsu 13GB instalado FreeBSD funcionando sin problemas

Conectividad: Netgear GA-311 gigabit PCI (2 tarjetas red)

Comentario:

Deshabilitado en BIOS chip de red 'sis900' incorporado (Ethernet 10/100)

En el 2º disco he instalado sin problemas Debian y Molinux funcionando perfectamente.

Con estas bases vuelvo al ataque instalando Gentoo desde cero, formateando las tres particiones del 2º disco (/boot = 100MB, SWAP = 1GB, / = resto espacio de disco), descargo última ISO minimal ~x86 verificada, quemo CD con la ISO correcto, arranca sin problemas Gentoo y el comando uname -r reporta 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

Inicio la instalación siguiendo las directrices del manual y al emitir emerge gentoo-sources ... ¡oh sorpresa! ... me instala el kernel 2.6.36-r5, continúo y compilo el núcleo con las directrices de este documento http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml, cosa que no había hecho antes es la habilitación del controlador nouveau, termina la compilación del núcleo correcta y continúo hasta culminar la primera fase y reinicio.

La máquina arranca correctamente Gentoo, termino la localización, configuración del enrutador, sonido, y preparación de la instalación de Xorg.

Reinicio sin problemas con dbus y hal activados y emito emerge xorg-x11 ...

Al parecer todo iba sobre ruedas hasta que el instalador fracasa con los controladores de nvidia 96.43.18 previamente enmascarados las versiones superiores con echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask.

El comando qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ reporta solamente lo siguiente: 

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev.

El comando uname -r reporta lo siguiente: 2.6.36-gentoo-r5.

El comando less /etc/make.conf reporta lo siguiente:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls X svg dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam php opengl perl acl ppds ldap readline python winbind startup-notification xscreensaver xulrunner webkit branding nptl nvidia gdu extras device-mapper policykit sqlite kdrive multilib gnutls ssl crypt ipv6 telepathy zlib unicode"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-intel8x8"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

El comando emerge nvidia-drivers aborta y reporta el siguiente .log ... http://pastebin.com/F9tC4PBv

... y aquí estoy atascado, ¿qué pienso hacer? pues en primer lugar volver a compilar el núcleo actual 2.6.36-r5, reiniciar, reemerger xorg-x11 y reintentar luego emerger los controladores de Nvidia, evidentemente con este panorama al emitir startx falló con este reporter ...

xauth: creating new authority /root/.serverauth.20630

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Dec 14 08:51:44 Local time zone must be set--see zic i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3 vga=791

Build Date: 15 December 2010 11:14:07AM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 15 13:33:34 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the X.Org Foundation support

	at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.

localhost ~#

----------

## gringo

el error que te escupe es :

```
echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \
```

lo que suele querer decir que no encuentra el archivo de configuración (.config) en las fuentes del kernel, asi que vete a las fuentes de tu kernel y ejecuta eso y a ver si asi te deja instalar el driver de nvidia. 

Parto del supuesto de que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a las fuentes adecuadas, lo digo porque porque ese mensaje de error suele saltar p.ej. cuando si intenta compilar algo usando fuentes del kernel que no se han compilado aún.

Recuerda que despues de actualizar una versión del xorg-server se recomienda tb. recompilar todos los drivers de las x.

Que yo sepa si se hace uso del driver binario de nvidia hay que usar un xorg.conf, porque de lo contrario sólo buscará drivers de código libre.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

OK.   :Crying or Very sad: 

PostData:

Algo debe fallar porque /usr/src/linux existe y es un enlace, apunta a /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 y en este directorio si existe el .config de modo que voy a compilar con estos comandos:

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

make oldconfig && make prepare

genkernel --menuconfig all

... y a esperar que la maquinita tardará un mogollón ...  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Veamos mas datos de tu microprocesador Pon la salida de

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Veamos mas datos de tu microprocesador Pon la salida de
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ```
> ...

 

localhost ~ #_  cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 6

model : 6

model name: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

stepping : 2

cpu MHz : 1095.160

cache size : 256 KB

fdiv_bug : no

hlt_bug : no

f00f_bug : no

coma_bug : no

fpu : yes

fpu_exception : yes

cpuid level : 1

wp : yes

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up

bogomips : 2190.32

clflush size : 32

cache_alignment : 32

address sizes : 34 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management : ts

localhost ~ #_ 

Bueno, después de hacer lo anterior comentado en mi último mensaje vuelven a fallar los drivers Nvidia ...

Algo estoy haciendo mal en la compilación del núcleo, estoy seguro de que es ahí el origen del problema, ahora mismo tengo el tiempo limitadísimo porque pasado mañana viajo a BCN a pasar la navidades con mis hijos y hasta enero no regresaré a mi casa de Landete, será entonces cuando volveré a la carga ...

Aprovecho para felicitar a todos los foreros y a todo el personal responsable del foro ... FELICES NAVIDADES y Próspero Año Nuevo ... hasta la vista  :Wink: 

PostData: Sale el error mentado por el amigo "gringo" .... ppffffffffff

----------

## quilosaq

Yo haría una nueva instalación de gentoo con esta variable en make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

o alternativamente

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

## cameta

Mira estas dos guias

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

Sobretodo habrias de comprobar si las opciones en el kernel son las correctas.

----------

## Latinvs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Al parecer todo iba sobre ruedas hasta que el instalador fracasa con los controladores de nvidia 96.43.18 previamente enmascarados las versiones superiores

 

¿Has probado con otra versión de lcontrolador? si te sirven las 96 hay una 96.43.19 (http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers), auqnue tendrás que desenmascararla en tu package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El comando qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ reporta solamente lo siguiente: 
> 
>  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev.

 

Informa sólo de eso porque eso es lo único que hay instalado. Deberías tener algo así en tu make.conf (o no podrás hacer responder a tu sistema si lanzas las X):

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"
```

 ("synaptics" si tienes un portátil, claro, si no quítalo)

Tembién decirte que yo por si acaso tengo

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"
```

por si el controlador Nvidia falla algún día por lo menos poder tirar con el Vesa. No es imprescindible, pero ocupa un peo y me ha hecho la cosa menos molesta cuando el controlador de mi gráfica ha decidido irse de fiesta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0) 
> ...

 

Pero eso no se corresponde con el xorg.conf que has pegado arriba, no había más que el controaldor nvidia. ¡Nos estás liandooo!, :p.

Bueno, fuera coñas, te vuelvo a recomendar que te deshagas de ese, o lo guardes con otro nombre, y dejes que la herramienta de Nvidia, nvidia-xconfig, cree uno nuevo, previa instalación correcta del controlador, claro, y evidentemente previa solución de tus problemas con el núcleo.

Suerte y felices fiestas.

----------

## Luciernaga

Amigo "Latinvs" ... si relees la cronología de mis mensajes exhaustivamente tal vez (y solo tal vez) te darás cuenta de mi problema en esta máquina que tengo posteada ..., de todas formas muchas gracias por tus buenas intenciones y recomendaciones ..., tomo nota ...   :Confused: 

Felices Fiestas Navideñas ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Latinvs

Señora "Luciernaga" si proporciona usted información pertinente, con datos que sirvan para algo en el momento presente, y en mensajes formateados de forma clara, aun prescindiendo de esos encantadores colorines con los que quiere alegrar nuestra lectura -detalle que agradecemos, no obstante-,  tal vez (y sólo tal vez) podamos proporcionarle una ayuda más útil.

Feliz Natividad de Nuestro Señor.

----------

## upszot

```
echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \
```

Hola gente... voy a postiar esto aca ya que el error que me tira es este mismo...

procedo a comentarles... bueno recien compile el kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-source-r5 como habitualmente lo hago...

```
4202  - 2010-12-16 20:59:51 - rm /usr/src/linux

 4203  - 2010-12-16 21:00:58 - ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/ /usr/src/linux

 4204  - 2010-12-16 21:01:32 - ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r14/ /usr/src/linux.old

 4205  - 2010-12-16 21:01:46 - ls -l /usr/src/

 4206  - 2010-12-16 21:02:18 - cp linux.old/.config linux/

 4207  - 2010-12-16 21:02:24 - cd linux

 4208  - 2010-12-16 21:05:13 - make menuconfig

 4214  - 2010-12-16 22:12:34 - make && make modules && make modules_install && make install

 4215  - 2010-12-16 22:52:29 - ls -l /boot/

 4217  - 2010-12-16 22:53:14 - eselect kernel list

 4218  - 2010-12-16 22:53:58 - vi /boot/grub/menu.lst

 4219  - 2010-12-16 22:55:45 - reboot 

 4221  - 2010-12-16 22:59:46 - emerge -av  app-emulation/vmware-modules media-libs/svgalib x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers app-emulation/virtualbox-modules 

M1530 upszot # ls -la /usr/src/linux/ |grep conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    69043 Dec 16 22:51 .config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    69043 Dec 16 21:04 .config.old

```

aca dejo el log completo del ebuild http://pastebin.com/sg78MjTW

pero me tira ese error y como veran el .config esta y los enlases simbolicos estan bien...

alguna idea?

----------

## upszot

me respongo a mi mismo... y posiblemente solucione el problema de "Luciernaga"  ... aparentemente es un bug... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6517635.html

yo lo solucione emergiendo las versiones mas nuevas del driver nvidia 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ uname -r

2.6.36-gentoo-r5

upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery -i list |grep nvidia

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

media-video/nvidia-settings-256.52

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

```

aparentemente si bien los driver que tenia antes eran los ultimos stables y el kernel 2.6.36-r5 es el ultimo estable al momento, este ultimo funciona con versiones superiores a la 260 de nvidia.. (segun entendi del post en ingles q pegue arriba)

Saludos

PD: mi arquitectura es  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

  aclaro esto por lo que se hablaba en el otro post que el kernel es estable para x86 solamente por ahroa...

y mi grafica  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # lspci  |grep -i nvidia
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
> 
> 

 

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues he compilado un kernel 2.6.37 ya que no hice copia de seguridad al parchear el anterior y me lo cargué pues no pude volver a ponerlo como estaba ni recuerdo de donde lo conseguí asi que a lo que importa, para tu caso:

Hay que hacer un #echo "x11-drivers/nvidia.drivers ~x86 >>/etc/portage/package.keywords para que te instale la version nvidia-drivers-96.43.19 ya que las 96.43.16 y la 96.43.18 no compilan con los últimos kernels.

Espero que te sirva.

Pasalo bien con tus hijos estos dias.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues he compilado un kernel 2.6.37 ya que no hice copia de seguridad al parchear el anterior y me lo cargué pues no pude volver a ponerlo como estaba ni recuerdo de donde lo conseguí asi que a lo que importa, para tu caso:
> 
> Hay que hacer un #echo "x11-drivers/nvidia.drivers ~x86 >>/etc/portage/package.keywords para que te instale la version nvidia-drivers-96.43.19 ya que las 96.43.16 y la 96.43.18 no compilan con los últimos kernels.
> 
> Espero que te sirva.
> ...

 

Muchas gracias esteban así lo haré cuando regrese a mi casa de Landete en enero, ahora estoy en BCN en casa de mi hija disfrutando del calor hogareño y de la compañía de la family ... gracias.

Buenas fiestas para todos ...  :Wink: 

----------

